# 1St Time Trailer Owner Checking In



## Aeronut (Aug 19, 2010)

Greetings from Reno! The wife and I are picking up our 2011 295RE tomorrow! Can't wait. First trailer and I think we made a good choice. Just wanted to drop by and say hello. I'm sure I'll be looking for lots of tips as we get to know how to use this new toy.

Jason


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

You will learn lots here just ask.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats! search the site for the PDI (pre delivery inspection) list to help give you ideas on what to look for and ask tomorrow as you pickup your trailer. As a first time trailer owner, make sure you understand how to hookup and adjust your weight distributing hitch and anti sway device.

oh..did I say congrats! you'll have lots of fun picking up all those extra trailer gadgets too ;-)


----------



## Aeronut (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. I already found the PDI on Oregon_Camper's site. Great mods to consider to make it "ours".

I admit the PDI seems a little daunting for a newbie, but I'm grateful it's there for us to use. And thanks for the reminder about the towing gear. I suppose that could be important.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us. Congrats on the new trailer!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Aeronut (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Mark. Appreciate the welcome.

Today's the big day. I'm nervous/excited. Nervous to 1. not miss something important on the PDI. 2. because I've never towed something this big before. and 3. to think of everything we have to learn about owning, using and maintaining a travel trailer. Probably should have started with something MUCH smaller and less complicated, but apparently we like to dive headfirst into the deep end!









Excited... well, duh!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Aeronut said:


> Thanks Mark. Appreciate the welcome.
> 
> Today's the big day. I'm nervous/excited. Nervous to 1. not miss something important on the PDI. 2. because I've never towed something this big before. and 3. to think of everything we have to learn about owning, using and maintaining a travel trailer. Probably should have started with something MUCH smaller and less complicated, but apparently we like to dive headfirst into the deep end!
> 
> ...


Yes, it is exciting and nerve racking at the same time, isn't it?

Well, try not to be too pre-occupied with everything. The PDI is a guide, as well as device to keep you mind focussed on checking a few things... because it naturally will want to get towin that thing home so you can play in it -) What are you towing it with? As a newbie towing something that big... just take it easy... don't underestimate the power of wind on that big tall rig behind you. And don't look at fuel mileage... .nothing constructive will come of that....







kind of. ;-)


----------



## Aeronut (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. They're all appreciated.

I tend to be overly meticulous about these types of things. Just in my nature. The printed PDI is a massive help and being brand new off the lot, I'm hoping everything should be up to snuff.

We're pulling it off the lot and straight out to Pyramid Lake north of Reno for a shake down weekend using our '06 GMC Duramax SLT we also just picked up a couple months ago. I'm sure I'll being driving the folks behind me nuts as I slow poke my way out there. Oh well, they can deal.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Aeronut said:


> Thanks for the tips. They're all appreciated.
> We're pulling it off the lot and straight out to Pyramid Lake north of Reno for a shake down weekend using our '06 GMC Duramax SLT we also just picked up a couple months ago. I'm sure I'll being driving the folks behind me nuts as I slow poke my way out there. Oh well, they can deal.










nice. Sounds like you're lining everytthing up right, including the shakedown!! If you want to play "stump the dealer/seller"... ask them to show you how you would manually operate the slides, should you need to. There are some videos on Keystones website, so don't let it derail your walk through...but I'll be very impressed if they can tell you how to do it ;-)

So... hmm...I'm thinking the best "first gadget" may be a quality awning mat to go outside to keep the travelers from tracking in too much gunk... ;-) If the dealer has a store there, I'm guessing it'll be hard to resist doing some shopping. Show restraint... ;-) many things can be bought online for quite a bit cheaper.

Have fun!


----------



## Lobo1999 (May 25, 2010)

Lobo's wife here...

We also purchased our first trailer a few months ago. We took a small camcorder and recorded everything we could during the walk thru and hitch set up. It has really helped when we look at each other and say, "Uh, do you remember what he said about that?"

Happy Camping!

Sandy


----------



## Aeronut (Aug 19, 2010)

Lobo1999 said:


> Lobo's wife here...
> 
> We also purchased our first trailer a few months ago. We took a small camcorder and recorded everything we could during the walk thru and hitch set up. It has really helped when we look at each other and say, "Uh, do you remember what he said about that?"
> 
> ...


That's genius! Wish I had thought of that. All in all the PDI and shakedown has gone well so far. A couple minor issues like the airbed not staying inflated. Assuming we get good help from the dealer I'll be happy with how things are going.

Oh, and BTW, I did ask about manually retracting the slides but didn't really press the guy when told the process was in the manual. Looks like I have lots of reading to do.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Aeronut said:


> Oh, and BTW, I did ask about manually retracting the slides but didn't really press the guy when told the process was in the manual. Looks like I have lots of reading to do.


It's not in the manual ;-) And it's definitely something I'd never ever want to do. ;-)

Here is a the youtube video from Keystone RV that shows how to override the slide on several types of trailers. Most Outback Trailers have the 'electrically operated slideout"... that kind of starts at around 1:55... just remember our Outbacks have ENCLOSED underbellies... that complicates things, IMHO.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome! You will enjoy your new RV, remember: the only stupid question is a question that is never asked.


----------

